# Soviet Poljot Quartz



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

Since its been a bit slow in here, I figured I'd post a pic of my latest acquisition. A Soviet-era Poljot quartz. Normally I avoid quartz watches like the plague, but this being a Poljot, I had to have it.










I dont have a tool remove the press on back unfortunately.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I like that a lot







I don't think I've ever seen a Poljot quartz before







I wonder if the Russian quartz movements are all from the same factory/source?

Is there a "tool" to remove the press-on back? I'm sure lots of people will cringe at this but I generally use a sharp knife (with great care) or, if there's a clear recess from which to lever the back off, the blade of a small flat-blade screwdriver.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's cool, you don't see many Rusian quartz about.

I have a Raketa.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like that Poljot







first one I have seen.


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

> I don't think I've ever seen a Poljot quartz before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've come across several Poljot quartz watches before, but this was the first Soviet-era one I've seen.



> Is there a "tool" to remove the press-on back? I'm sure lots of people will cringe at this but I generally use a sharp knife (with great care) or, if there's a clear recess from which to lever the back off, the blade of a small flat-blade screwdriver.


I've seen something called a "case knife" for sale, I've always assumed you have to use them. The last time that I tried using a regular knife, I just wound up with a really mangled case back. (which was still attached to the case)


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks for posting it Mike







.

I think Sekonda must have put some money in during the '80's. I have one or two Sekonda/ Poljots with quartz movements.

They have resin cases.

Then there are the elementary digital watches.

Although I've seen one like yours Mike, I don't have an example














.

That looks very much like a Slava case Mike







. Strange







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

dosen't Roy sell a case knife? have you checked the tools section?

I use a small pen knife that I've sharpened up but have resorted to using a craft scalpel (the ones with the disposable blades) for the ones that have a very fine gap to get the blade in, normally knackers the blade, be careful I have snapped a blade trying and stabbed my hand with the broken bit!


----------

